# 16 year old with mixed symptoms - help going nuts



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

My son, we think has IBS and anxiety. Off/on over the years, he had stomachaches. Over the last 3 years he has had daily cramps, urges, nausea. Sometimes triggered by food, sometimes by anxiety, sometimes in situations that could be anxiety producing, but he shows no signs nor does he beleives he is anxious and he has symptoms. He really cannot eat until dinner time. Has no appetite, eats 'cause he has to. Breakfast and lunch no because he feels sick.

Seems like he is IBS-D like me but often has to run to the bathroom and doesn't go. Tried prozac and had issues, tried celexa - weight gain, exahustion but it seemedto help some, effexor - hate this drug, awful awful!

He is getting ready to travel and is concerned about doing nothing/being on nothing while away from home. Afraid to try a new drug (one recommendation was zoloft) so soon before a trip.

If he were not going to travel - which drug might you recommend? I realize this sounds like rambling. There is no pattern and we are waiting to see a GI. Diagnostic pediatrician and psych feel it is IBS - but I am tired of no real answer and being a mice tester of drugs!


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

Dr. John Clark said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am so sorry that your son is suffering. Hopefully you can find a permanent solution, and soon.
> 
> ...


I see you're from Uxbridge, im from Toronto. If my MRE doesn't go to well and sick kids doesn't know what to do, I think we should have a talk.


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

If you want to take a psychological response, my expertise would recommend you approach this from a Cognitive Behavioural Therapy approach. Keep away from psychiatrists and focus on sessions with psychologists (they are two very fundamentally different things). CBTs will help with psychosomatic approaches to cope, whereas psychiatry will prescribe an antianxiety or antidepressant. While antidepressant have been shown through research to have symptom reducing effects; if you want your son to avoid myriad of other neurological and immunal deficiencies in his later years, stick with natural (non synthetic) approaches such as digestive enzymes or probiotics. Anxiety and IBS can come together, but again, CBT applications will allow for a self-controlled execution of emotional stability without the need for external remedies; which in the long run will promote mental longevity as well as boosted confidence that your son's own thoughts and emotions are of his control; a remedy that can fight IBS better than almost any other pill


----------



## Britanny (Jan 16, 2013)

There are a lot of conditions out there that mimic IBS Such as IBD, Chron's, lactose intolerance, gluten sensitivity, celiac etc. therefore it's advisable that your son does tests to eliminate all other conditions and recieves a proper diagnosis. A visit to the website www.helpforibs.com has a shopping section dedicated to all symptoms of IBS such as stress, constipation, gas and bloating and diarrhea which might be helpful. Also, putting your son on an IBS friendly diet without him knowing will also make things easier.


----------

